# POP3 Help for Gmail



## raasm287 (Oct 24, 2005)

I am new to POP3 ...Hence I need some help...I recently had all my gmail ids exported to thunderbird...i managed that much

the thing I want to know is while sending messages its asking for a smtp.gmail.com password....i gave my gmail pass but didn't help

Plz help

P.S : I haven't used global inbox in thunderbird


----------



## jack// ani (Oct 24, 2005)

I also tried hell lot to configure outlook express for pop3 gmail access......but sad  failed all the times.....my password is rejected all the time......the most probable reason is ISP is blocking those access port!!!!


----------



## raasm287 (Oct 24, 2005)

But I can get incoming messages ...only i cant send messages


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 24, 2005)

I had the same problem earlier. Outgoing wasn't working. I started a thread and problem isn't still resolved at this site. However, if you change the outgoing server number from 995 to 25 (default outgoing server, I may also be wrong about the number) it will start working, but not secure as gmail is supposed to be at port 995


----------



## Grid (Oct 24, 2005)

hey man better use emprompter which allows you to use POP and SMTP and works like a cake with GMail even for outgoing mails.

Whats more you can add as many as 16 accounts to it but you call it boon or bane it doesnt show or open attachments.

BTW does anyone know which port empromtper uses for outgoing is 995 or not?


----------



## choudang (Oct 24, 2005)

for thunderbird
Incoming::
Server name: pop.gmail.com    port: 995   server setting should be in SSL

Outgoing::
Server name: smtp.gmail.com   port:587 [default 25]  TLS as use secure connection.

*plz ensure that you are enabling POP in Gmail*?


----------



## mario_pant (Oct 24, 2005)

yep.... use the SSL option... gmail doesnt accept a plain connection...


----------



## raasm287 (Oct 25, 2005)

Guys ...I have already implemented all that u have suggested...

BTW . I used these instuctions...

*mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?ctx=gmail&hl=en_GB&answer=12103

I just want to know while sending a message in thunderbird for gmail, it asks for the smtp password.

what is this smtp password coz I tried giving mine but didn't happen


----------



## tusarks (Jul 9, 2007)

Dear friend , gmail will not directly giv U POP3 access .. when u r in gmail, go to settings and activate POP3 first .. I don't know how u r setting , but their is a very good help file gmail attaches for tht purpose .. Just search thr for the help file , it will giv u step by step approach how to configure ur outlook or any other mail client .. After configuring u can go for a trial , it will connect to the servers and see if it is working properly .. also google has got a small software package to check ur POP3 settings, u can just download it and run .. Try these things , if u r not able to solve ur problems , then tell me , i will giv detail procedure .. I had checked for both out going and incoming , it z working fine ...


----------



## boosters (Jul 9, 2007)

i need a address for hotmail both pop3 and smtp.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 10, 2007)

Look @ thread date


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jul 10, 2007)

Even gamil is giving a troubleshooter software for this purpose. I have successfully configured outlook to receive emails from gmail accounts.


----------



## dabster (Jul 10, 2007)

boosters said:
			
		

> i need a address for hotmail both pop3 and smtp.


 Hotmail doesn't allow you to use a client.


----------

